# Started to youtube some of my router jigs



## Ola C (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi all,

I have never posted on this forum but been a not so frequent reader a few years. Bought my first router 20 years ago and have had late Pat Warner as inspiration throughout my carreer. I Work as part time pro cabinet maker (the other part time as mechanical engineer). Locally (Sweden) there has been quite some interest in some of my jigs the latest years so now I once and for all started to make some videos handling each jig. I Think there might be some common interest for some solutions, for example the track clamps routed into the jig for work holding (now microjig have same concept so it's not as new as it was some 10 years ago) as well as the concept with distance sticks I'm using to rout exact mortices and tenons.

Also I Think there might be some interest of how I use the end grain jig in part#2.

So far I have 3 jig videos (mortice jig + 2 of the end grain jig) + my router table on my channel but more jigs are to come. Don't think I can make clickable link but copy paste into browser. Check the attachments to get a hint what the films are about.






/Ola


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Ola! When you get a minute complete your profile with first name to clear the N/a in the side panel.

Nice looking fixtures. I like building them, too. Besides fixtures, what else do you work on that you can show us? We like photos of projects, tools, shops, fixtures, etc. so post away!

David


----------



## Samandothers (Jan 24, 2019)

Ola
Thanks for the post and channel link. I will visit sometime. I am new to using a router and am in the crawl stage versus walk or run!


----------



## Ola C (Feb 20, 2014)

difalkner said:


> Welcome to the forum, Ola! When you get a minute complete your profile with first name to clear the N/a in the side panel.
> 
> Nice looking fixtures. I like building them, too. Besides fixtures, what else do you work on that you can show us? We like photos of projects, tools, shops, fixtures, etc. so post away!
> 
> David


Thanks for the welcome David, I have updated my profile with a few things.

Next question...Oh!:smile:That's a extensive one....If I build to myself (not customers) I'm very much into "seamless tangent transitions" at the moment, like pics attached of side table, trying to make minimalistic designs without too many sharp corners and visible joints.

The ladder desk is customer project but managed to get some of my design preferences into that, like the work Surface with integrated drawers and compartment for chargers etc.

Except from my own style I build to customers and I have one major where I build prototypes for a furniture company, unfortunately can't show any of that.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Gorgeous work Ola. I particularly like the table with the tapered legs. My brother did some design and test pieces in metal for a design firm some years ago. I think it was the happiest period of his life.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome Ola. I activated a link to the video that your link sent me too. Hopefully that leads everyone to the rest of your videos.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice work, Ola, and the clean lines look very good. Glad you joined us and we're looking forward to seeing more of your work.

Which woods are these and what finish do you use (primarily)?

David


----------



## Ola C (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words, glad you like my work. I will try to contribute to the forum whenever I can, the router is my favourite tool so this should be a good place to be.

If I build to myself I like Ash at the moment, finished with Osmo natural (slightly white tinted) hardwaxoil to keep and unfinished natural look. Usually I use lye before the hardwax oil to stop the yellowing process.

Drawers on the side table are Rosewood.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I thought they looked like Rosewood. Which variety - Honduras, Bolivian, East Indian, Brazilian, etc. ...?

David


----------



## Ola C (Feb 20, 2014)

difalkner said:


> I thought they looked like Rosewood. Which variety - Honduras, Bolivian, East Indian, Brazilian, etc. ...?
> 
> David


Well spotted! Said till be Brazilian, had a few stacks small veneer sheets in my shop since I don't know when. I know about cites regulations and so on, don't sell items etc with this veneer, only for private use.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Cool! I recently started building acoustic guitars and have been a picker for over 50 years so I'm well aware of CITES regulations, though I don't agree with all of them. I have some Brazilian lumber I bought in the early 80's and some I bought in the last 5 years but none of it will leave the country, or at least I don't think so. I also have some BRW veneer that's gorgeous.

Your use of it looks good and is tastefully used.

David


----------



## sgcz75b (Jan 8, 2019)

Ola. You're a natural teacher. Your videos are clear, concise, and well-produced without the extraneous verbiage of most woodworking videos. Your English is better than 90% of Americans.

Your work is excellent. I hope you'll continue to make videos to help and inspire me.

Regards to you sir,

Steve


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome Ola and thanks for sharing your insight. Clearly you're no beginner. Wonderful design and builds. I'm envious of that skill level. I'll be sure to keep an eye on you YouTube Channel.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your craftsmanship with us Ola. You are creating beautiful pieces and can be proud to display them. I like Sweden and all it's culture. I spent a week in Oxalusund a few years ago when I worked for SSAB.

Dan


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Ola Welcome to the Router Forums. Great video of the jig and techniques you used. I forsee members trying to reproduce your jig.

I'm looking forward to seeing some more of your woodworking projects, you have mastered furniture design and fabrication.


----------



## Ola C (Feb 20, 2014)

Again, thanks all! Natural teacher I don't know but I have a drive till share my ideas when I think I have something that might be of common interest, really glad you like my jigs...and furnitures event if I thought a forum with this name would mainly be interested in router related things:smile:

Dan, nice till hear you been till Sweden! Woodworking is picking up here after many years with low activity.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Ola we have quite a few different sub-forums here that cover different types of woodworking. It is always nice to see what others are making with the tools they have even if they don't use a router.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome from Canada Ola, and thank you for sharing . You do incredible work ,love the table


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Outstanding work!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Ola C said:


> Again, thanks all! Natural teacher I don't know but I have a drive till share my ideas when I think I have something that might be of common interest, really glad you like my jigs...and furnitures event if I thought a forum with this name would mainly be interested in router related things:smile:
> 
> Dan, nice till hear you been till Sweden! Woodworking is picking up here after many years with low activity.


Ola it's very hard to make something with just a router. It helps to have other tools. Preferably MANY other tools. We are some of the worst tool addicts in the world here. We love tools, even if they belong to someone else.


----------



## Ola C (Feb 20, 2014)

Just uploaded a new film covering my (very easy to make) digital router edge guide. This edge guide usually saves me a lot of time and hassle when setting up cuts. Any questions just shoot and I will try to anser.

(Can't post url's yet but you find the film on my channel, linked in signature)


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

For those people that are interested here is Ola's video





Looks like this would be a handy accessory and easy to make.

Ola thanks for sharing this with us.


----------

